# Jack



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

New computer. I am going to see if I can post a picture. Well, I can post a picture, now I have to figure out how to crop/edit the picture, save, then find again.

This is a picture of Jack in his shaggy groom. I have been fine tuning those bangs. He is due for another groom real soon on his bangs. The last clipper cut was in October. So, the main hair has been growing out, but, I have been playing with the bangs all winter.

This is the way I have been cutting bangs lately. I just did Dexter, he did not have much to cut. I always have my Hav sit on my lap and comb their bangs down in their face...now, hold the bottom chin with their hair, I take my cheapy thinner scissors and cut up into the bangs here and there. Do not cut to far in because you do not want to hit the eyes. I cut in...NOT across.

I also cut between the eyes with my thinners.

Comb back the bangs and see how the bangs are looking.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

OMG, Jack is such a cute, shaggy boy! I really like his bangs. I am tempted to try myself. I like the topknot, but we have to fix it all the time. Bangs might be simpler . . . .


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww how sweet he looks. I actually do Whimsy's bangs in a very similar way.


----------

